# Groundswell?



## YuengLinger (Jan 15, 2020)

I agree. And maybe Canon does too.









Opinion: It's About Time Canon Gave Up on EF Mount


here will be no more new Canon EF mount lenses going forward. This means that the future has finally arrived for Canon and the RF Mount




www.thephoblographer.com


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 15, 2020)

The EF range has 149 lenses in it, the RF range has 10, which would you say needed more R&D? 
What lenses do feel the EF range is missing?
Do you think there is a need for sub $2,000 RF lenses?
Do you think there is a need for sub 2lb RF lenses?

Canon don't need to release any more EF lenses the selection is pretty complete, Canon do need to release RF lenses the selection is far from complete and what there is leaves many lens buyers out in the cold, price, weight, and size wise.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 15, 2020)

I expect a few consumer lenses to appear whenever Canon finds a way to decrease production costs or decides that the payback is high. Otherwise, they are going all out on RF lenses, they have stated that some R&D people have been assigned to lens design teams as well, they can't introduce new designs fast enough.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 15, 2020)

Oh for God's sake. How many times are we going to have to deal with idiots distorting what was actually said. 



> “As you know, last year we launched the RF mount and EOS R system. To date we’ve launched ten critically acclaimed lenses, and as it’s a new system we plan to continue this, launching more RF lenses *while still fully supporting the EF lens system. And of course, should the market demand it, we are ready to create new EF lenses.* But for now, our focus is on RF.”



Nothing particularly surprising or noteworthy here. And, certainly nothing saying Canon is in any way dropping or abandoning the EF lens lineup.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 15, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Oh for God's sake. How many times are we going to have to deal with idiots distorting what was actually said.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing particularly surprising or noteworthy here. And, certainly nothing saying Canon is in any way dropping or abandoning the EF lens lineup.



If the statement was worded in such a way so as to still the hearts of EF devotees, they have succeeded! At least in your case.


----------



## Kit. (Jan 15, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> I agree. And maybe Canon does too.


How did that crow taste?


----------



## AlanF (Jan 15, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> If the statement was worded in such a way so as to still the hearts of EF devotees, they have succeeded! At least in your case.


And if this old news delighted naysayers like you, they certainly succeeded.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 15, 2020)

AlanF said:


> And if this old news delighted naysayers like you, they certainly succeeded.



In what way am I a "naysayer"? By saying, yes, I agree that Canon will be phasing out the EF mount, but it will remain legacy tech supported for years to come? That's what I've been saying for nearly two years. And two years ago I clearly wrote in this forum that I expected a glide path, that we'd see one final 1DX and maybe one more 5D. And was met with howls of derision and hostility.

I did not like feeling that Canon, and the industry as a whole, was using a gentle broom to sweep us towards mirrorless. I was worried, two years ago, about making big EF purchases, as I thought they would not hold their value. But then I tried the R, after it had been out for one year, and liked it so much that, in fact, I've gone all-in on mirrorless (except for the hardy little family-fun standby, my 80D, and a few lenses to use with it).

It's not only the recent news that Canon reps are publicly saying EF is being put on ice. It's the accelerated schedule for new Rf bodies. And it's the realization of how great it is to shoot with a good mirrorless camera and the amazing lenses Canon has made ONLY for Rf. I firmly believe the more photographers who try a good mirrorless will, sooner or later, give up on dSLR's, especially as the EVF tech improves and IBIS finds its way into pro-type bodies. And it's seeing other long time photographers I know personally making the switch or planning for it soon.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 15, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> In what way am I a "naysayer"? By saying, yes, I agree that Canon will be phasing out the EF mount, but it will remain legacy tech supported for years to come? That's what I've been saying for nearly two years. And two years ago I clearly wrote in this forum that I expected a glide path, that we'd see one final 1DX and maybe one more 5D. And was met with howls of derision and hostility.
> 
> I did not like feeling that Canon, and the industry as a whole, was using a gentle broom to sweep us towards mirrorless. I was worried, two years ago, about making big EF purchases, as I thought they would not hold their value. But then I tried the R, after it had been out for one year, and liked it so much that, in fact, I've gone all-in on mirrorless (except for the hardy little family-fun standby, my 80D, and a few lenses to use with it).
> 
> It's not only the recent news that Canon reps are publicly saying EF is being put on ice. It's the accelerated schedule for new Rf bodies. And it's the realization of how great it is to shoot with a good mirrorless camera and the amazing lenses Canon has made ONLY for Rf. I firmly believe the more photographers who try a good mirrorless will, sooner or later, give up on dSLR's, especially as the EVF tech improves and IBIS finds its way into pro-type bodies. And it's seeing other long time photographers I know personally making the switch or planning for it soon.


Well, you have started two threads this week about the demise of DSLRs, which to the casual observer looks like you are taliking it up. (Here and https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?threads/will-dslrs-be-sustained-only-by-nostalgia.38091/ )


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 15, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Well, you have started two threads this week about the demise of DSLRs, which to the casual observer looks like you are taliking it up. (Here and https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?threads/will-dslrs-be-sustained-only-by-nostalgia.38091/ )



But what statement or idea am I contradicting? What have I written that you see as incorrect regarding the future of the EF mount?


----------



## AlanF (Jan 15, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> But what statement or idea am I contradicting? What have I written that you see as incorrect regarding the future of the EF mount?


I haven't written or implied any of those things - I have just pointed out that you appear to be banging on and others have written that you appear to be crowing. Maybe you have no intention of doing either, but that's the impression you are giving.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 16, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Oh for God's sake. How many times are we going to have to deal with idiots distorting what was actually said.


For as long as there are idiots. So basically, forever.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 16, 2020)

Opinion: It’s About Time For Canon To Show Up First That An EVF Can Keep Up With OVF - Response Time Wise - BEFORE They Give Up on EF Mount.

Until then please keep develpoing DSLRs and EF lenses.


----------



## Joules (Jan 16, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> BEFORE They Give Up on EF Mount.


The moment they give up on Ef-m they're actually *******.


----------



## Ian_of_glos (Jan 16, 2020)

Oh no - another "mirrorless is going to replace DSLRs" post. 
Isn't this getting rather boring? Do you ever actually practise photography or do you just prefer to make fun of people who do?


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jan 16, 2020)

I really don't know what Canon has left to do with the EF mount. They have made pretty much every lens under the sun possible for the EF mount, and most of them are almost flawless lenses. Aside from a few somewhat old designs that had the unfortunate timing of being too old to be an absolutely stellar new lens, but too new to be worth updating, I'd say Canon's work on EF is pretty much done. They have graduated to RF and all the possibilities that come with the shorter flange distance, and why wouldn't they at this point?


----------



## AlanF (Jan 16, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> I really don't know what Canon has left to do with the EF mount. They have made pretty much every lens under the sun possible for the EF mount, and most of them are almost flawless lenses. Aside from a few somewhat old designs that had the unfortunate timing of being too old to be an absolutely stellar new lens, but too new to be worth updating, I'd say Canon's work on EF is pretty much done. They have graduated to RF and all the possibilities that come with the shorter flange distance, and why wouldn't they at this point?


For me and quite a few others: ultra lightweight 300mm and 500mm telephotos using DO technology, like Nikon has done, plus some more lengths; a superzoom like Sony's 200-600mm, except lighter and extending. And, shorter flange distances don't seem advantageous for long telephotos.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jan 16, 2020)

First, all of the lenses you're asking about are made for some pretty specific use cases, and would have huge price tags and a much smaller customer base compared to more normal lenses like a 24-70.

Whether people want to admit it or not, the EF mount is on its way out. It may not be dead, but you have to admit it's yesterday's mount. So what you're asking for boils down to niche lenses that will have a limited customer base to be designed for an older lens mount, all in the midst of a camera market that, as a whole, is shrinking dramatically.

How does it make any business sense for them to engineer the lenses you're asking for?

Second, aside from the 200-600 (of which Canon has never shown an appetite to make super tele zooms like this), all the lenses you're asking for have already been made, you're just asking for slightly lighter weight versions. Again for a lens that has a high price tag, a niche market, on an older lens mount, I can't see it being a very big priority for Canon to engineer a whole new lens to replace a model that works just fine just to save some weight.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 16, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> First, all of the lenses you're asking about are made for some pretty specific use cases, and would have huge price tags and a much smaller customer base compared to more normal lenses like a 24-70.
> 
> Whether people want to admit it or not, the EF mount is on its way out. It may not be dead, but you have to admit it's yesterday's mount. So what you're asking for boils down to niche lenses that will have a limited customer base to be designed for an older lens mount, all in the midst of a camera market that, as a whole, is shrinking dramatically.
> 
> ...


I replied to your sweeping statement "_They have made pretty much every lens under the sun possible for the EF mount_" to show that they haven't. As for your new comments: Canon's 300mm f/4 was made 23 years ago, and is an antique; Canon has never made a lightweight 500mm. The Nikon prices are cheap compared with Canons - the 500mm f/5.6 PF is $3600, close to half the price of a 400mm DO II. It is in such demand that it is back-ordered with months of waiting lists in general, which isn't the hallmark of a niche product. I have used both the 400mm Canon and the Nikon 500mm telephotos. And, believe me, the 1.46 kg of the 500mm is a darn sight lighter to hold and hike with than the 2.15 kg + large hood of the 400mm (it's even lighter than the 100-400mm). Canon reengineered the relatively new 400mm f/4 II and 600mm f/4 II to version III just to save weight.


----------



## koenkooi (Jan 17, 2020)

AlanF said:


> [..]the 500mm f/5.6 PF is $3600, close to half the price of a 400mm DO II. It is in such demand that it is back-ordered with months of waiting lists in general, which isn't the hallmark of a niche product.[..]



Being backordered only tells you that demand outstrips supply. Nikon could have produced just 2 of those lenses and have 5 on backorder. Judging from social media, there are a lot more in the field than just 2, though


----------



## AlanF (Jan 17, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> Being backordered only tells you that demand outstrips supply. Nikon could have produced just 2 of those lenses and have 5 on backorder. Judging from social media, there are a lot more in the field than just 2, though


You have provided your own answer, as you intended. There are 155 pages of 500mm PF images in just one Fredmiranda thread alone! https://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1549025
If only Canon would make such a lens. I love my 400mm DO II but I can't hold it up pointing into the air for long, and I strained my shoulder hiking with it on a long holiday and now use a double sling across my chest. Those who don't go out on bird watching hikes might not appreciate the importance of light telephotos. But, there is a huge market of those who do.


----------



## Mikehit (Jan 17, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> In what way am I a "naysayer"? By saying, yes, I agree that Canon will be phasing out the EF mount, but it will remain legacy tech supported for years to come? That's what I've been saying for nearly two years. And two years ago I clearly wrote in this forum that I expected a glide path, that we'd see one final 1DX and maybe one more 5D. And was met with howls of derision and hostility.



for years now you have been starting posts along the lines of 'is the mkiii lens the swansong of the EF system' and now you are quoting a deliberately provocative click-bait headline (that is actually very little to do with the content) and when people quote what Canon actually said you reply 'they only said that to pacify their EF users'.
It is not so much what you say as the tone you communicate with - you repeatedly give the impression that you _want _DSRL/EF to die then when challenged talk about how you are a content Canon user and see a gradual 'glide path'.
Anyone would think you are deliberately creating click-bait headline threads.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 17, 2020)

Mikehit said:


> for years now you have been starting posts along the lines of 'is the mkiii lens the swansong of the EF system' and now you are quoting a deliberately provocative click-bait headline (that is actually very little to do with the content) and when people quote what Canon actually said you reply 'they only said that to pacify their EF users'.
> It is not so much what you say as the tone you communicate with - you repeatedly give the impression that you _want _DSRL/EF to die then when challenged talk about how you are a content Canon user and see a gradual 'glide path'.
> Anyone would think you are deliberately creating click-bait headline threads.



I'm sure Canon is having frequent discussions about the future of the consumer photography part of their business...surveys, sales analysis, focus groups...No, I don't want dSLR/EF to die, but I also like to discuss what might happen. Most of us regulars on Canon Rumors have, I imagine, spent quite a bit of time and money on photography, giving much of the money to Canon. As explained earlier, I'm well into the transition to mirrorless. A lot of thought, questioning, some second guessing, and resources are involved in the transition. Canon Rumors is a great place for me to learn and express while making these decisions. 

My style is my style: Nobody ever has accused me of not being blunt enough.

Don't worry, this too shall pass! Enjoy the gear you have!


----------

